# How would you rate your music taste?



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

How do you think your music taste appears in the eyes of other people?


----------



## T-Bone (Oct 1, 2010)

I think my musical taste is just seen as loud and obnoxious because that's all people focus on. How loud it is, and the "screaming" vocals, totally ignoring everything else because they're too lazy to give something a shot, or their minds just don't recognize talent .This usually applies to fans of the worst "music" genres in existence today rap/hip hop, which is why it doesnt make sense to me, but i guess it shouldn't be too shocking considering their own tastes, personalities, intelligence/lack there of.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

"Darn evil rock 'n roll music! That's the Devil's music!"


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Unorthodox.

I shan't discuss my music tastes with anyone. Anyone.


----------



## 266x (Jun 30, 2011)

My music is the best.


----------



## Soilwork (May 14, 2012)

It's hard to say. I mainly listen to metal and while I think it's a pretty respectable genre, many people here think it's just indecipherable noise for the most part. Most people my age here listen to either rap/hip hop, indie or classic rock but not metal, bar a few exceptions like Iron Maiden, Metallica etc.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Quite varied, I guess. If I listen to a song and I like it, I'll add it to my ipod or something. I don't particulary care for any particular bands or singers, just individual songs that attract my attention.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)




----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

I doubt anyone likes the same music as me. But I couldn't care less, I have headphones.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

ShadyGFX said:


> I doubt anyone likes the same music as me. But I couldn't care less, I have headphones.


We can still hear you!!! LOL I hope your not one of those who blast their music through their headphones on the bus, I know you're listening to Kylie and Jason...


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Brasilia said:


> We can still hear you!!! LOL I hope your not one of those who blast their music through their headphones on the bus, I know you're listening to Kylie and Jason...


Nope, my headphones are crappy so it's not possible lol I hate the hood-rats that sit at the back of the bus playing their crap. Have they never heard of earphones?


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

11/10, would bang.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

ShadyGFX said:


> Nope, my headphones are crappy so it's not possible lol I hate the hood-rats that sit at the back of the bus playing their crap. Have they never heard of earphones?


"hood-rats" - very fitting, will use from now on :yes 
and they smell uke


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Brasilia said:


> "hood-rats" - very fitting, will use from now on :yes
> and they smell uke


Lol they sure do, especially when they bath in Lynx.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

ShadyGFX said:


> Lol they sure do, especially when they *bath in Lynx.*


:haha










Thank you Boris, thank you TFL.


----------



## SoWrongItsRight (May 9, 2012)

Typically don't know them. Which I like


----------



## Black And Mild (Apr 11, 2011)

Offensive


----------



## creasy (Oct 29, 2012)

lisbeth said:


> How do you think your music taste appears in the eyes of other people?


What people? Some will think it's garbage, some will think it's weird, some will think it's brilliant, extensive, mainstream, whatever.

If you mean the typical billboard top 100 listener, I'll go with weird.


----------



## theseventhkey (Jul 22, 2012)

Flawless, I listen to Film scores, nothing is better than that, nothing.


----------



## SpaceOfMind (Oct 10, 2012)

Classical and eurobeat, so that would be very unconventional.


----------



## cautious (Jun 1, 2012)

I listen to a lot of mainstream trash.

#loser :|


----------



## General Specific (Mar 4, 2008)

Random sums it up pretty well


----------



## Linlinh (Sep 6, 2011)

Extensive


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

I'm surprised nobody picked 'middle of the road'. What, no Coldplay and Adele listeners here?


----------



## VC132 (Sep 1, 2010)

the majority of people will dislike or disapprove of the music i like. there's a good chance that might not be true though. i certainly wouldn't share my music with other male friends, but some of the stuff isn't too bad. kpop anyone?--i'm referring to kpop pre-gangnam style. there's stuff for everyone in kpop.


----------



## yep (Mar 21, 2011)

Aces_Shy said:


> Random sums it up pretty well


I reckon.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

Oh, much of it is questionable.

I was grooving to Ginuwine the other day.


----------



## Amorphousanomaly (Jun 20, 2012)

Definitely questionable. :3


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

pita said:


> I was grooving to Ginuwine the other day.


Oh God, so was I...


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

I voted for 'Middle of the road / safe'. My musical taste is really really boring. I mean reaaaly boring. So boring you can hardly use the word 'taste'.


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

You probably haven't heard of it.


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

diverse


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

Flawless


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

Hip-Hop

I know it's not a good description, but IDGAF.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

I guess punk and ska would go under 'Unconventional.'


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> "Darn evil rock 'n roll music! That's the Devil's music!"


This^^^


----------



## noyadefleur (Oct 26, 2010)

I'd say I have pretty good taste. A lot of people haven't heard of most of what I listen to, but I love introducing people to the stuff I love!


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

I primarily listen to many different types of rock.
I also listen to some hiphop, trance, and electronic.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

People have said I have good music taste.


----------



## Puppet Master (Jan 1, 2012)

To my family I have no taste and all my music is screaming.:no


----------



## Kascheritt (Mar 7, 2012)

I'm sure it appears weird in their eyes.


----------



## zerogrim (May 2, 2011)

hardstyle,hardcore techno,jumpstyle,trance and anything on radio so not usually alot of people know what i listen to or have ever heard of it(the techno part). when they do listen it is a hit and miss for them... but for me F L A W L E S S !

oh and i listen to and oldies,rock,country mmmm and anthing that sounds lovely to my ears


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Hit and miss. I'm really open minded with any genre of music, but I mostly stick with ambient soundscapes, movie soundtracks, electronic, indie, and metal.

I know a lot of hipster-y people I meet like to trade indie band names with me, but when they hear I like Die Antwoord, metal, and broadway musicals....they just think I'm insane.


----------



## The Enemy Within (Sep 20, 2012)

I voted unconventional, at least for my age I like old stuff most of the time.


----------



## Starstuff13 (Feb 14, 2012)

Anything unconventional, avant-garde. Artists who have created their own unique sound. I like musicians who don't dumb down their music so they can make it on the radio and reach a larger fan base. I hate what the music industry has become.


----------



## Starstuff13 (Feb 14, 2012)

Here is an awesome quote by Christian Bale's character in American Psycho:

Do you like Phil Collins? I've been a big Genesis fan ever since the release of their 1980 album, Duke. Before that, I really didn't understand any of their work. Too artsy, too intellectual. It was on Duke where Phil Collins' presence became more apparent. I think Invisible Touch was the group's undisputed masterpiece. It's an epic meditation on intangibility. At the same time, it deepens and enriches the meaning of the preceding three albums. Christy, take off your robe. Listen to the brilliant ensemble playing of Banks, Collins and Rutherford. You can practically hear every nuance of every instrument. Sabrina, remove your dress. In terms of lyrical craftsmanship, the sheer songwriting, this album hits a new peak of professionalism. Sabrina, why don't you, uh, dance a little. Take the lyrics to Land of Confusion. In this song, Phil Collins addresses the problems of abusive political authority. In Too Deep is the most moving pop song of the 1980s, about monogamy and commitment. The song is extremely uplifting. Their lyrics are as positive and affirmative as anything I've heard in rock. Christy, get down on your knees so Sabrina can see your *******. Phil Collins' solo career seems to be more commercial and therefore more satisfying, in a narrower way. Especially songs like In the Air Tonight and Against All Odds. Sabrina, don't just stare at it, eat it. But I also think Phil Collins works best within the confines of the group, than as a solo artist, and I stress the word artist. This is Sussudio, a great, great song, a personal favorite.


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

Varied.


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

All over the place.


----------



## arpeggiator (Jan 6, 2011)

I voted unconventional. I used to share my music taste with people, but I learned that most people don't care about the kind of music I like. So music is rarely a conversation topic with people I know in real life. Online I've seen people who listen to the same bands as me and it makes me feel good knowing the music I like it's appreciated.



cautious said:


> I listen to a lot of mainstream trash.
> 
> #loser :|


Nothing wrong with that if that's what you like.


----------



## The Lost Key (Mar 10, 2012)

8/10


----------



## Baiken (Sep 11, 2012)

Patrician.


----------



## Archaeron (Dec 16, 2012)

My music taste is very extensive. Although most people would describe it as 'weird'. I can enjoy all kinds of music as long as it is played by instruments, not electronically made (with a few exceptions). People just can't believe that someone who likes rock and metal (without screaming) can also listen to classical music and jazz. Something what they also find weird is that 90% of the music I like is made before 2000 what most people see as 'old music', I rather see it as quality music.


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

So-so.I mean, i enjoy it, and personally, it's good enough for me.As for other people, well, it's hit & miss pretty much since till some while ago, i haven't seen many listening to what i do.Although i do listen to a lot of varied music, from metal like The Unguided, to Linkin Park, Little Hurricane, Nelly Furtado, and even some pop music like Indica.


----------



## Fledgling (Jan 1, 2013)

Superior, obviously. 

Seriously though, it's kind of all over the place. I will listen to anything catchy. Even ones you're embarrassed for people to know.


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

If it comes from the US of A (or is a hit here) I WILL NOT listen to it. Ever. 

I typically listen to symphonic metal and power metal. That's about it.


----------

